# kemah flats



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

today was a gorgeous day and the water looked awesome with no wind, clear, salty water almost visible 3ft down. me and my buddy got out on the kemah flats about 7:20 and as soon as we got there i landed an undersize flounder and a schoolie trout, the water was moving out at that time pretty rapidly and around 9 or so it was the bottom of a low tide, although the bite was kinda slow and steady throughout the excursion. we left at 10am, i caught 3 schoolie trout and a flounder and my friend caught 4 schoolie trout (the other trout was 18 or 19) and also an undersized flounder. we were throwing soft plastics and corky devils.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I like to fish the Seabrook flats sometimes.

Was there a lot of debris in the water?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

CoonBubba said:


> Was there a lot of debris in the water?


Last time I was there, tons... not from the hurricane though. :biggrin:


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

nah nothing really in the deep some stuff may have washed up on certain parts of the shorelines, i wouldnt go w/out some kind of foot protection


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Were yall wadefishin or in a kayak?


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

spannymacker said:


> Were yall wadefishin or in a kayak?


we waded


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't get out that way much, where are the "kemah flats" ?

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

anything to the right of the kemah channel (not seabrook side), went again today caught a few skoolies one nice fatty trout that was around a little over 20 but weighed around 4-5 pnds:texasflag


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

i fish seabrook most of the time..but i hear about the kemah flats, but not exactly sure where to go? where is a place to park and stuff...


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

dlsalva said:


> i fish seabrook most of the time..but i hear about the kemah flats, but not exactly sure where to go? where is a place to park and stuff...


im sorry, i cant disclose that valuable information to you.:biggrin:


----------

